# Unexpected Themes and Subtext: Quash Them or Let Them Live?



## Ghost (Apr 5, 2012)

I wrote a story and about halfway in I became suspicious. "Ouroboros," I said to myself. "The theme of your story might be transformation, the loss of innocence, and the transition into adulthood. This isn't what you wanted this story to be about." That gave me pause, but I had to carry on. I finished the first draft, and I'm very happy about finishing, but now there's no doubt. My story is about puberty. How and why it happened, I don't know. I hated puberty. I even hate the word "puberty." But there it is.

I've never been one of those writers overly concerned with thematic content, but the symbolism is very blatant. I almost want to smash the subtext to bits, but that would destroy any integrity my story has. I don't want to embrace the theme wholeheartedly because it walks the line between cheesy and meaningful. My plan right now is to downplay some elements so the symbolism is more subtle. I really, really hope that works.

Has this ever happened to you? You're merrily writing and you realize a theme has developed without any conscious effort, and it's not one you would've chosen on your own? Did you push forward without giving it another thought or did you dive into the new theme and use it to give your story stronger foundations? Or did you reevaluate continuing with the story?

I realize it all depends on the story, but I want to know if anybody has experience with this and what you did in your situation.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the exact same issue with the two possibly-gay characters in one of my novels. I'm still trying to decide whether I want to make the homosexual stuff a bigger part of the plotline, or keep it low-key, or even to change it altogether and make them straight men who love each other platonically rather than sexually. I won't say more here, since I already have a discussion thread about the issue.


----------



## Devor (Apr 5, 2012)

Ouroboros said:


> Has this ever happened to you? You're merrily writing and you realize a theme has developed without any conscious effort, and it's not one you would've chosen on your own?



Themes happen.  If you're creating characters whose personality are consistent, then themes will develop.  I think if there's something wrong with the theme, there's probably something wrong with the character that it's coming from.  Maybe you can tone it down, or push the character to the sidelines at certain points, but I think you should at least review whether or not you're happy with the character.

If the theme is puberty, maybe the character should start with more experience and a richer back story?


----------



## Queshire (Apr 5, 2012)

I haven't written a story far enough to get into that, but I say embrace it! I read somewhere that you should always embrace things in your story that you never intend, it means your subconcious is chiming in and there's a good chance he's been thinking about your story a lot more then you.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 6, 2012)

One of the best stories I ever jotted down ended up developing to the point where the main character and his cousin (the cousin was the Big Good, in trope language, so they spent a lot of time interacting) appeared to have an incest subtext. I kept it and, as awkward as it was writing out their relationship, I think it improved me as a writer and the story.

 Embrace it.


----------



## Phin Scardaw (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree with the previous posts: themes do manifest on their own, and the lines between them can be blurry. 

I think of writing with themes as a very advanced technique which, masterfully done, brings about real literature. This does not happen very often in the fantasy genre in my opinion because adventure stories don't need much depth to be successful and entertaining. 

I imagine themes are like the foundation that a painter must create on the canvas before adding the detailed layers that will go on top to produce the final image. Without it, the picture lacks depth, quite literally (to mix metaphors a bit here) and while it might still be beautiful to behold, it won't yield the same truth. 

A story can have more than one theme. There's no reason why your theme of transformation (a preferable term to "puberty" I agree) can't run alongside the original theme you'd conceived of. They can perhaps complement one another. 

Stories will bring to light surprising things, but in my experience they've always been natural and wonderful. It's like I'm there watering the tree with words, while overhead its blossoms fill the air with heady perfumes attracting all kinds of bees and butterflies - you never know exactly what will come, but you can be sure that whatever does is drawn there naturally.


----------



## Kristina.Fugate (Apr 6, 2012)

Ouroboros said:


> Has this ever happened to you? You're merrily writing and you realize a theme has developed without any conscious effort, and it's not one you would've chosen on your own? Did you push forward without giving it another thought or did you dive into the new theme and use it to give your story stronger foundations? Or did you reevaluate continuing with the story?



I had an unintentional theme pop up in one of my WIPs. Overcoming prejudice and all that jazz. I didn't even realize the theme was there until I read through the first draft and all the subtext smacked me in the face. It was so glaring and obvious--I can't figure out how I missed it for so long. I've decided to embrace it, but I'm definitely going to tone it down.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep... themes happen. Usually I let them happen and go with them for the most part. I'll tone them up or down after I'm finished and have had time to think on them. Don't quash them too soon because it like when they say, the story in your head will never be exactly like the story you write. The themes you think you're exploring aren't the only ones that could be in the story and sometimes they aren't the ones the story is exploring at all.

If you quash things too soon it may become an instance of the author forcing characters down a road they may not want to go down because it's not their story.


----------



## Amanita (Apr 6, 2012)

> You're merrily writing and you realize a theme has developed without any conscious effort, and it's not one you would've chosen on your own?


Yes. For my story (at least the first part) it's the message that people have to accept what they are even if it's not what others expected. I would never have chosen to write a story with this message in it because it's really quite cliched and very common, especially with coming of age and young adult stories. 
By now, I do think it's a good message no matter how many times it's been given. Often not following specific role models or acting the way expected by parents or school or "society" isn't accepted even in our western society despite of the fact that this is found so often in art. Being different from the norm is still a big issue even if the difference has rather positive aspects as well. 
For some reason, I'm highly fascinated by things that offer benefits to someone but also cause great trouble, that might be why my magic is made up like that too.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 6, 2012)

I had a knee-jerk reaction to the coming-of-age set up in the story. I avoid those as a reader, so to be writing one now seems silly. My gut tells me to roll with it because I can tone it down. Maybe coming of age tales aren't my favorite. I'll just have to make _this one_ one I like.

Thanks for making me feel less crazy, everybody. I made this thread because I felt stupid for not seeing the obvious theme before the words spilled out. I'm glad to know it happens to other people.



Phin Scardaw said:


> I think of writing with themes as a very advanced technique which, masterfully done, brings about real literature.



In my case, the symbolism is heavy-handed. It will be be a real learning experience when revision time comes along. This story is probably good for me since it takes me outside of my comfort zone.

Thanks , everybody


----------



## Poppy (Apr 6, 2012)

Ouroboros said:


> I wrote a story and about halfway in I became suspicious. "Ouroboros," I said to myself. "The theme of your story might be transformation, the loss of innocence, and the transition into adulthood. This isn't what you wanted this story to be about." That gave me pause, but I had to carry on. I finished the first draft, and I'm very happy about finishing, but now there's no doubt.



You're letting the fear of cliche block you.

This is what many stories are about...many of them excellent and different and original...simply because of the way they're told.

Sometimes the best way to be original is to do the obvious.

Go with it.


----------



## Devor (Apr 7, 2012)

Poppy said:


> You're letting the fear of cliche block you.



I rather thought the issue was that she doesn't _like_ stories with this theme.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 7, 2012)

Poppy said:


> You're letting the fear of cliche block you.



Devor's right. I don't care if my story retreads familiar ground, it's still a story I want to tell. My concern was, on the surface, this particular theme doesn't appeal to me as a reader. I don't want to write stuff I wouldn't read.

I'm warming up to the whole idea, and when I roll up my sleeves and get my hands dirty during revision, I'll see what I can do to make the story satisfying on as many levels as I can.

I'm relieved to know my situation is common.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Apr 8, 2012)

Ouroboros said:


> I've never been one of those writers overly concerned with thematic content,



Perhaps this right here is why you ended up with a theme you don't like very much?



> Has this ever happened to you? You're merrily writing and you realize a theme has developed without any conscious effort, and it's not one you would've chosen on your own?



This is kinda sorta how I identify my themes in the first place, honestly. I start by thinking of a story I want to write, formulate the concept and outline, and then I take a step back and try to figure out what themes I'm dealing with.

I don't decide ahead of time that: "I want to write a story about family legacies" or whatever. That would be boring.


----------



## JCFarnham (Apr 9, 2012)

A similar but slightly different issue from me; When writing, no matter what themes I intend to address, I will always find coming-of-age undertones when I'm through with it. It's annoying really as I would rather not write three or four "transformation" stories (as you called it) in a row. Variety, spice of life, blah, blah. 

The way I see it is that my present life is informing my writing. It must be that I'm subconsciously writing about things close to myself. So really until life moves on there's no way I'm going to get rid of these tones. 

I'm not sure I even want to get rid of them to be honest  If that's the story that wants to be written then that's what'll happen.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 10, 2012)

I never thought about it that way, JC Farnham, but it makes perfect sense. I'm no clairvoyant, but I predict more coming-of-age stories in my future because my life is in stasis.


----------

